# Sortie de veille impossible PBG3 série



## SirDeck (12 Avril 2000)

Le PB G3 série plante lors de sa sortie de veille sous Mac OS 9.04. Ce nétait pas le cas en 9. Le problème nexiste pas sans les extensions.

Je ne trouve pas lextension qui met la grouille.
Quelquun aurait-il résolu le problème ?


----------

